# Oh I'm not supposed to be up here?



## rabernet

She's part cat! Cute picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rylee's adorable, looks like she wanted a better view of things.


----------



## AlanK

She will never be too big to try....
She is a babe!


----------



## GoldenSkies

AW! what a sweeetie


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh my, she will keep you on your toes! Adorable!


----------



## Chritty

Haha awesome


----------



## wmax

she funny, adorable friend you have there btw


----------



## xnavydoc6970

I'm sorry, is there a problem here? What a "Q-T Po-2T"


----------



## JuliaSunshine

Awww! Poor thing, she doesn't know shes going to be a big dog! I'll bet you can't wait until she tries it when shes too big.


----------



## Aislinn

That is just too cute!


----------



## Amystelter

nome89 said:


> Rylee is 3 1/2 months old and has decided she likes to walk along the window sill in the living room... I figure eventually she will get to big to get up there.




Here's my cat! She grew out of it real quick but that's my little ones fav spot:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Amystelter said:


> Here's my cat! She grew out of it real quick but that's my little ones fav spot:


----------



## Amystelter

She fought the little one for it






. That is my $500 lamp and it survived. No worries, if they would have broke it then I guess There would be no place for an expensive lamp! Dogs mean the world to me and they needed to check out the 'going on's'


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Amystelter said:


> She fought the little one for it
> View attachment 691242
> . That is my $500 lamp and it survived. No worries, if they would have broke it then I guess There would be no place for an expensive lamp! Dogs mean the world to me and they needed to check out the 'going on's'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

What a great window, for them to look out of!! Better than tv!


----------



## JaniceJohnson

Your Rylee is very cute and adorable. Looks very naughty.


----------



## 115809

She is terribly naughty! Lol


----------

